# Wife's Big Bass



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday my wife caught this 7lb 9oz bass while fishing a spinnerbait in a private lake near Athens. She is one heck of an angler and needs no assistance from me! She is impressive to watch in action.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 11, 2013)

Tell her congrats on a fine fish.

Hoss


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank ya sir


----------



## Shug (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## maughdr (Feb 12, 2013)

Great fish


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 12, 2013)

good fish on that spinnerbait this time of year...usually don't get cranked up for me until around march.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 12, 2013)

she has put the pressure on now!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice catch.  The fish is good too.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 16, 2013)

Someone else used this thread title last year....and I told them they were 1 mis-typed letter away from being in huge trouble!!!


Nice feesh


----------



## seeker (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a lot of people on here that have never caught one that big.  Congratulations.


----------



## stripedbass1977 (Feb 17, 2013)

Lunker for sure! Congrats to her.


----------



## clown714 (Feb 23, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Someone else used this thread title last year....and I told them they were 1 mis-typed letter away from being in huge trouble!!!
> 
> 
> Nice feesh





took me a second.

clown


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a huge bass! congrats to her


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Great bass


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a good fish. If you are willing to say Where did the trout in the avatar come from?


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 28, 2013)

She can barely hold that pig up!!


----------



## snuffy (Feb 28, 2013)

seeker said:


> There's a lot of people on here that have never caught one that big.  Congratulations.



That would be me. 

Great fish congratulations to her.


----------

